# Laura Lee, what was that low-light grass??



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi, Laura Lee...
A little while back someone asked for a good low-light foreground grass. You had suggested one because it does not need mowed. I have done the search and I can't seem to find it. Will you please remind me what that grass was? Thank you.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Lilaeopsis mauritiana. And I got mine from www.sweetaquatics.com.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you bunches! 
And I do not know WHY in the world I did not put this question in the _Plants_ section. I'm sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

haha, I like how you just posted this expecting an answer. Just shows your reputation Larua (don't worry, its a good one)


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup, she's a good girl. 
Laura Lee, just got back from http://www.sweetaquatics.com/
Wow, those are some purdy decent prices. Gonna go do some more window shopping now. Thank you, again.:wink:


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

Good prices but...........


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

odie said:


> Good prices but...........


What is the point of this?


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

I cant give a review or go into details so the thread does not get locked. I would love to share but cant. I could shed more light into this via pm if you want.

My advice is you often get what you pay for and the best deals are on the swap forum.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd be happy to give feedback via PM, too- just my own personal experience.

I get alot of crypts and potted plants from them.


----------

